

Realtime and Embedded Specification for Java, Version 2.0 [pdf] - pron
https://www.aicas.com/cms/sites/default/files/rtsj_10.pdf

======
bcg1
"The RTSJ should recognize the importance of 'Write Once, Run Anywhere', but
it should also recognize the difficulty of achieving WORA for realtime
programs and not attempt to increase or maintain binary portability at the
expense of predictability. Hence, the goal should be 'Write Once Carefully,
Run Anywhere Conditionally'."

or in simpler language:

    
    
      #define WORA WRITE_ONCE_RUN_ANYWHERE
      #ifdef RTSJ
      #undef WORA
      #define WORA WRITE_ONCE_CAREFULLY_RUN_ANYWHERE_CONDITIONALLY
      #endif

